# اريد أجمل عباره في السلامه والصحه المهنيه



## srdc (4 فبراير 2011)

سلام عليكم
 اريد أجمل عباره في السلامه والصحه المهنيه؟
 بشرط لا تزيد عن خمس كلمات  

وتمني من الجميع يشارك





 ولكم جزيل اشكر


----------



## مرتضى دعوب (7 فبراير 2011)

_السلامة تصون الموارد البشرية و المالية_


----------



## sayed00 (10 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ 

صدق الله العظيم


----------



## safety113 (12 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
احتياطات السلامة في العمل
" ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة " البقرة (آية 195) .
شكرا لك معلم سيد
اكرر ماقلت من كلام الله عز وجل


----------



## م.بسام شحادة (13 فبراير 2011)

_السلامة توصلك الى الحياة الأفضل / د. محمد حسني علقم/ الاردن_


----------



## محمد كســاب (13 فبراير 2011)

وعلمناه صنعة لبوس لكم لتحصنكم من بأسكم.....من الاية 80 سورة الانبياء


----------



## هانى الشبراوى (13 فبراير 2011)

*Prevention is the best protection*​


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (14 فبراير 2011)

S afety
A ccountability
F or
E mployees


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (14 فبراير 2011)

S afety
A ccountability
F or
E mployees​


----------



## raafat73 (14 فبراير 2011)

choose:Safety first or ladies first


----------



## raafat73 (14 فبراير 2011)

"ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا"


----------



## راشد السبيعى (15 فبراير 2011)

درهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج


----------



## alamrimh (16 فبراير 2011)

Safety is a value and that value is life


----------



## ~<(Abo0oD)>~ (16 فبراير 2011)

Safety is sample as ABC, Always Be Care

Don't learn about safety by accident


----------



## bahaaadine (17 فبراير 2011)

never give safety a day off


----------



## مافريك (17 فبراير 2011)

Safety isn't just a slogan, it's a way of life. 

Better to be safe than to be sorry! 

Chance takers are accident makers. 

Be alert! Accidents hurt. 

A safer you is a safer me. 

Unprepared = Unsafe. 

Anyone driving slower than you is an idiot, and anyone going faster than you is a maniac. 

The best car safety device is a rear-view mirror with a cop in it. 

Remember - Safety is not a job; it is a way of life. 

Safety is a cheap and effective insurance policy 

While on a ladder, never step back to admire your work 

Safety doesn't slow the job down but mishaps do. 

A spill, a slip, a hospital trip. 

Your safety is everyone's responsibility, especially yours. 

You can't get home, unless you're safe. 

Ignoring a warning can cause much mourning. 

The adage "look before you leap" is a lifesaver. 

The safe way is the right way 

When jogging, run against the traffic flow. 

Wear the right protective equipment for the job. 

Use the right tool for the job. 

Just because you always did it that way, doesn't make it right. 

Safety is something you learn from the start - Being accident free is doing your part. 

Chance takers are accident makers. 

Still water doesn't always run deep, look before you leap. 

Slow down! Your family will be waiting for you. 

It’s better to lose one minute in life... than to lose life in a minute. 

In case of injury remember "rice"- rest, ice, compress and elevate. 

"Hey, wanna see something cool?" (Last words uttered before a mishap) 

Have another day - by being safe today! 

Safety is a frame of mind - So concentrate on it -- all the time. 

Get smart! Use safety from the start. 

Don't learn safety by accident. 

CAUTION - I Brake For Stop Signs! 

At work at play, let safety lead the way. 

Safety is the light .... Let it shine. 

Fail Safety and it will fail you. 

Take the extra step for safety. 

Invest in tomorrow. Practice safety today. 

Safety rules are your best tools. 

Safety first makes us last. 

Safety is like a lock - But you are the key. 

Prepare & prevent instead of repair & repent. 

Don't be safety blinded, be safety minded. 

Never think working safe is in vain when it could save a life time of pain. 

Courtesy and common sense promote safety. 

Safety is as simple as ABC...Always Be Careful. 

Safety isn't expensive its priceless. 

Working safely each day will keep the doctor away. 

Safe actions bring lasting satisfaction. 

The door to Safety swings on the hinges of common sense. 

Open the Door to Safety: Awareness is the Key! 

Safety is a full time job, don't make it a part time practice. 

Safety... You will regret if you forget.


----------



## م.حادث حركة (17 فبراير 2011)

_السلامة اولاً_


----------



## zizuta (17 فبراير 2011)

لاشئ يستحق ان نصاب من اجلة


----------



## agharieb (18 يناير 2012)

Safety is a measure of success


----------



## محمودالحسيني (25 يناير 2012)

السلامة مسئولية الجميع


----------



## agharieb (26 فبراير 2012)

Safety Is a Team Effort


----------



## mohamedmashaly (26 فبراير 2012)

*فى التأنى السلامة وفى العجلة الندامة*


----------



## gladiaotor (28 فبراير 2012)

السلامة هى اماطة الأذى loss prevention


----------



## iosh palestine (3 مارس 2012)

فالنحافظ علي وطننا


----------



## HSE1 (9 مارس 2012)

prevention is better than curing


----------



## يا الغالي (17 مارس 2012)

عبارات رائعة والخاصة عبارات المقتبسة من ايات الذكر الكريم

هل هناك احاديث شريفة تحث عن السلامة و الوقاية؟


----------



## فهد الضاري (20 مارس 2012)

مبدعين الاعضاء يسلمو


----------



## Merthed (25 مارس 2012)

*Failing to Plan = Planning to Fail*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 مارس 2012)

- اجعل السلامة هدفك
- ليس هناك من يخططون للفشل ولكن هناك من يفشلون بالتخطيط
- درهم للسلامة يعود عليك دنانير في الانتاج


----------



## Sameh Al-Alfy (23 أبريل 2012)

Know *SAFETY *,,, no *PAIN*
No *SAFETY *,,, Know *PAIN *


----------



## حسن حسانة (30 أبريل 2012)

االتزامك بالسلامة تعني حب الوطن


----------



## مالك قمر (1 مايو 2012)

*السلامة دائما وليست اولا*


----------



## engr mostafa (28 أبريل 2017)

السلامة مسئولية الجميع


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (24 سبتمبر 2017)

السلامــــة اســـــلوب حيــــاة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 أكتوبر 2017)

لا تكلف العامل فوق طاقته


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 أكتوبر 2017)

العلم مفتاح السلامة


----------

